# should i ride this warrant out?



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 3, 2007)

2 months ago i was speeding on the highway. I had my lights off past ten, no insurance, and speeding, 80 n a 50. I'm dead broke, i aint got insurance, and i hate this department anyways. I met some guy at my friends house who said he had been in jail for sum offense but the warrant on him ran out and his lawyer got him out of jail and a fine. How long will it take in the state of tennesssee for a warrant to run out? i read 2 years ago in the paper about this state having a record high in the country of unenforced tickets by the way. How long do i have to hold out, what areas would show that i have a warrant? like if im getting a title change will the County Clerk clerk know?


by the way the court date is april 5 and ive got two chances maybe to postpone. eitherway that just makes the warrant time longer. and its not long enough to get more money.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 3, 2007)

well as long as the cops or letters come to your house saying you got a warrant  i wouldnt worry about it. if one does happen then id just get it over with.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 3, 2007)

GET A JOB dude and pay off ur tickets .. if you run you will always be looking over ur shoulder. If you don't have the money to pay them then go to jail and pay it @ the going rate...

don't be skeered.. if u do the crime and can't pay, then do the time...

ANd just think, if you are growing anywhere in your house and the cops come busting in your door, and find your grow op then you even got MORE charges on top of it.. when you could of just got a job and payed your fines.. otherwise **** it up man.. and don't drop the SOAP.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey dude, you may not like what I have to say, but it's just the mom in me coming out....years ago before i had babies I probably would have said something different.  

Driving isn't a right, it's a privledge.  With that privledge comes certain responsibilities.  Some of those are 1) paying for insurance. 2) Being a responsible driver. 3) And facing the consequences for your actions.  You broke all 3 of those and you got caught.  Be a man and take care of it the right way.  Pay your ticket, and stop driving until you get insurance.  Things could have been much worse then the ticket you got.  What if you had gotten into a wreck and did some serious damage to someone elses car or to them?  Not a very pleasant thought.

Okay, enough lecture from me.  Years ago I probably would have taken the cowardly way out.  But now I own up to my responsibilities.

SmokinMom (who does still occassionally get caught with a lead foot and gets speeding tickets)


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 3, 2007)

Mr. W use your brain here. The main issue is the statute of limitations..

If one what does happen hydro? They dont even have my current address plus i live in another city. 

SmokinMom that was the worst most infuriating answer I've gotten yet. The problem with women and "mommies" is the lack of ambition.

Who are you to tell me its a privlidge? Are you Henry Ford? Did you make the first car. 

1. I don't believe in insurance. I think its great in principal but in practice its a scam. I refuse to endorese companies who abadon you when you need them most. Those companies dont even want to cover Katrina victims.

2. I am a responsible driver. Sure I sped but the road ahead was abandoned.

3. Why should I face the consequences when this department never has? 

Everyone who says something about insurance talks about what could have been. I dont live on what could have beens but what was. It couldn't of gotten anyworse then a ticket since i done nothing more. He had me jacked up on a car, called for back up and humiliated me as if i was an old skool negro..

anyone else here want to add their two cents?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 3, 2007)

lol whats up screw up. well if they have no way of letting you know that you have a warrant i wouldnt worry about it till the time comes. just be careful and dont get your name ran by the cops and you should be fine. good luck man


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 3, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> Who are you to tell me its a privlidge? Are you Henry Ford? Did you make the first car.
> ?


 


funny. lol but bro she was just tryin to help. funny lil comment tho haha


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd just go to jail if I couldn't pay the ticket. My brother was running from warrants for years...it wasn't fun.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm just using some common sense here...if you're getting a "title/name?" change, i'm sure they'll run your name just as a requirement to see if you have anything outstanding.I can't see why a department with US resources wouldn't do this.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> SmokinMom that was the worst most infuriating answer I've gotten yet. The problem with women and "mommies" is the lack of ambition.


 
Sorry if my opinion hit a sour note, but you did ask what we thought and I told you.  Look at your user name here.  Maybe it's time to stop screwing up?

Good luck dude.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 3, 2007)

yea, thats why i was thinking of trying to get an exstension on the court date then get the title signed in between there then blow it off. but i need help from you guys. you all know the laws well. can any of you give me info on the statute of limitations on this offense im talking to you about? thats what i need, that info.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 3, 2007)

You can either get a job and pay up. Do the time if you're not going to get a job. Or you can run and possibly get caught later on and do even more time.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 4, 2007)

i think i can pull this off. what is the statute?


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 4, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me (another screw up ), but this was 3 years ago before I got married, now that I'm married, everything changed in my life as far as bieng the way you are now, hard headed. Hey its ok though, we all have been throuhg it man, don'nt take any offense on my behalf, its not my intentions. Look I'll tell ya what you have to do, go fill out an application some where at a place where they are hiring, then go the go straight to your house and put your goods away and have someone watch your plants for you, and then head to the Police Dept. and turn your self in, what's a night in jail gonna do you? If anything you will be out the next day because when you are in jail your warrant becomes a kick out. Meaning you are too expensive to feed and take care of just for a traffic violation. I've gone to jail just because I had my stereo too loud, of course I did'nt pay it, then resulting in a warrant, but my point is, go get'er done and over with. 
oh yeah by the way, no warrant ever clears these days. its not that easy no more. I've had a sherrif come to my house looking for me just for a bench warrant. so be careful, you will never win a cop in court, ok?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 4, 2007)

ur saying i can just go to jail for a day or two instead of getting insurance?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 4, 2007)

TALK TO A LAWYER.. most will give free consultations we are not attorneys and dont' know about the law.. most of us aren't running from the pigs and don't ever wish to be..

ur jsut asking for trouble man. talk to a lawyer in your area...sheesh lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2007)

> The problem with women and "mommies" is the lack of ambition.


 
Man, that's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard, shame on you 

You're without work and trying to dodge the cops, Smokin Mom is light years ahead of you as far as ambition is concerned.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 4, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> Mr. W use your brain here. The main issue is the statute of limitations..
> 
> SmokinMom that was the worst most infuriating answer I've gotten yet. The problem with women and "mommies" is the lack of ambition.
> 
> ...


 

*Ya, Heres my 2 cents and im gunna push them into your skull through your nose.*

*Insurance is there to protect you from financial difficulties if you were to crash your car.. say.. speeding with no headlights on, its against the law to not have insurance these days.*

*Another thing, i think the comments you made against one of our users was quite innappropriate.*

*wasnt it not long ago you were getting all uppity about a guy not selling you a car? **http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10996*

*Maybe you shouldnt drive.*

*And as for us 'knowing' the law? you must be really stupid to think that we would know everything about state laws and warrants for speeding.. We may not be Henry Ford, but the sign above the door sure as hell doesnt say "Law and Order forum" or whatever those vultures would call themselves if they had a forum. You make it sound like we would come to represent you in court.*

*I say you should spend some time in prison.. maybe discover jesus and repent your sins becuase You Sir, Are An Idiot.*

*Theres my 2 Cents for ya, enjoy.*

*PS becuase of the stupid comments im giving you bad rep, totally uncalled for to say those things about SmokinMom*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> Mr. W use your brain here. The main issue is the statute of limitations.. *The only one i see not using their brain my friend is you. The main issue here is you getting a ticket and trying to dodge it. *
> 
> If one what does happen hydro? They dont even have my current address plus i live in another city.
> 
> ...


 *2 cents *


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey dude, you may not like what I have to say, but it's just the mom in me coming out....years ago before i had babies I probably would have said something different.
> 
> Driving isn't a right, it's a privledge. With that privledge comes certain responsibilities. Some of those are 1) paying for insurance. 2) Being a responsible driver. 3) And facing the consequences for your actions. You broke all 3 of those and you got caught. Be a man and take care of it the right way. Pay your ticket, and stop driving until you get insurance. Things could have been much worse then the ticket you got. What if you had gotten into a wreck and did some serious damage to someone elses car or to them? Not a very pleasant thought.
> 
> ...


 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SmokinMom again.

Well....I gave out some rep on this thread...whatever that means, but it certainly wasn't given to the original poster. 

Pretty sure you haven't 'grown up'....just 'screwing up'.

Get a life and stay off the road if you can't play by the rules, before you take someone and their family with you.

Run and hide if you want...either way, your only hurting yourself...makes no difference to me.  Better run and hide in jail too buddy, and like Wake said....don't drop the soap.
​


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 4, 2007)

> TALK TO A LAWYER.. most will give free consultations we are not attorneys and dont' know about the law.. most of us aren't running from the pigs and don't ever wish to be..


If your so not running from the pigs how come no one will give their info out on this site? will show their face in a picture of their crop?
I only asked you all since you knew so much about marijuana laws plus all the regional prices. I figured you guys would know the law for obvious reasons.





> Who are you to tell me its a privlidge? Are you Henry Ford? Did you make the first car. *She isn't telling you anything just stating a fact. *


How is it a fact though? I know its a catchy phrase for sum ppl but how is it a privlidge? If I make a new life saving drug is it a privlidge for me to use it on myself? Come on?



> *Come on man use your head. Last time i checked we do have African American members on this site and i'm sure they wouldn't care much for your last remark. What do you think???? *


I'm sure some of them wouldn't care to be called "African American" either...



> *Insurance is there to protect you from financial difficulties if you were to crash your car.. say.. speeding with no headlights on, its against the law to not have insurance these days.
> 
> Another thing, i think the comments you made against one of our users was quite innappropriate.*
> 
> *wasnt it not long ago you were getting all uppity about a guy not selling you a car? **[URL="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10996"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10996*[/URL]


i know what insurance is here for chief. I dont want to hear about "if you were". I havent, and unless you are reading from the terro cards I'm gonna say I never will!  and I know what the law is, I don't agree with it. People use the excuse of safety more and more these days to userpt your personal authority. Its the newest trick in society these days.. Like click it or ticket. Who is anyone to tell me i need to protect myself? I will, but being ordered to? She doesn't needto be preaching to me. She is some upper class woman from the suburbs who hasnt a care inthe world. Insurance isn't practical for people just barely getting by. I told my mom she shouldn't be driving she cursed me and popped me. She ordered me to drive without insurance. What do you think my mom would do to "SmokinMOM" if she told her how to drive and withwhat? She wouldnt even approach my mom..

and it wasnt so long ago I was getting uppity? What does that mean?! I helped that stupid redneck move out when the hotel manager wanted him out by the morning. i helped the stupid redneck out by giving him the equipment he needed to stay warm in his car which hes lived in countless times before. Then I ask that redneck if hed sale and he said yeah. And I needed that car to get to school, practice, my mom to work, etc. Believe me I've been done wrong before and I've had cars taken from me before and stolen. I'm not gonna let it go. I'm not gonna be lead on. 
Why are you asking if I said these things when you had the link right there? and you sir, had the nerve to call me an idiot?



> Sorry if my opinion hit a sour note, but you did ask what we thought and I told you. Look at your user name here. Maybe it's time to stop screwing up?


Lady its a freakin internet name. Half the ones here have the word bong in it but I dont see anyone naming their kids bong or going to work under that name. 

It doesnt look like there is anything that can be done about the ticket. I just hate the department and diddnt want to contribute to them. I'm gonna pay the ticket soon.

P.S. Shut up about the soap. You watch too much tv. You think you know so much you go to prison and make soap jokes... Eitherway the county jail here has private showers anyway..


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2007)

Not even worthy of a response  .

Too bad I've given out all my reps for the day.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Apr 4, 2007)

well on a misdormeaner it usualy takes 3 years...now your license will be suspended untill you make good......and now dmv's connect across the country so you wont get a license anywhere untill you clear it up.....also you will get a failure to appear and then a bench warrant will be issued...the bench warrant never expires...if you get pulled over or even have to show ID and they run it...your going to jail........I would do as suggested...get a job...or since your not working...just go to court and take the time...probably 10 -30 days...nothing to it...I did 18 months on a 3 year hitch in fla......man its not worth looking over your shoulder...be responsible......next time dont break the laws like that.....///you must be a young-un........dont do the crime if you cant do the time.......grow up and pay your dues...
sorry to sound harsh, but you are heading down a road that can ruin your life...........also get insurance...get a job......dont be like that dude on the pot add...that just hides in his bedroom smokin all day


----------



## Bubba Bear (Apr 4, 2007)

well dude after reading all the posts and your responses...your nick-name fits...and sorry to say man....but your a looser...........I am betting your 18-25...........sounds like you know it all....I do know this...I see a prison sentance in your future somewhere down the road...while so many peolle are working hard to show folks who smoke weed are responsible.......you pop up and do crap to prove those against it as being right in the reason wht=y they say it shouldnt be legal....you want to do whatever you think is right and not follow rules...move to a country like.....hell there are no countries you can behave like that...so I suggest the moon.....

also its great to see most of yall that responded are responsible folks.........and yes were not angels...but when we get caught...we pay the piper............oh and if you do wind up in the joint...dont tske sny free gifts like drugs...cigs...anything....nothing is free in the joint....if you acept anything...they may just pimp you out...lol////coulkd be a life changing experience....to me is better to just pay the fines and plead stupididty

P.S. Shut up about the soap. You watch too much tv. You think you know so much you go to prison and make soap jokes... Eitherway the county jail here has private showers anyway..

have you ever been to jail..


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 4, 2007)

well im sure my behavior and worse is acceptable in Somalia. But eitherway bubba i dont see how i hurt your image, i never told any of you i smoked at all.. and i said i was gonna pay so dont buck up to me until you read.


----------



## Bubba Bear (Apr 4, 2007)

remember this...you can run but you sure cant hide.....


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey dude get you a trycicle and keep taking a left at every intersection till you make a circle. Or get a life and live like the rest of us.  Don`t be looking at this as i need to get rid of this warrent so i can drive again with no insurance and not be so parinoid. Its as big world so stay leagle or stay at home.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey and also if you don't like the answer you get than don't ask for advise. Im wondering if its really that you can pass your drivers test so you don't need insurance. And it doesn't`t matter sooner or later they will find you and if its what you wan`t to here yes they are going to forget all about your warrant cause they feel sorry for you so you don`t worry and just go watch sesame street and the rest of us will live in the real world. Slim


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 4, 2007)

I SAID I WAS GONNA PAY IT!!
so keep answering this thread and keep saying stuff and im gonna have to stick boot up someone's ........

       


stoney pls lock this


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm an "old school negro"(so eloquently put)...cops never roughed me up or called backup on me. You must've just looked dangerous. lol. Btw, african american is alot cooler than "old school negro"...by far!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> *I say you should spend some time in prison.. maybe discover jesus and repent your sins becuase You Sir, Are An Idiot.*
> 
> *Theres my 2 Cents for ya, enjoy.*
> 
> *PS becuase of the stupid comments im giving you bad rep, totally uncalled for to say those things about SmokinMom*


 

hear hear!!!!  you fine sir are a stand up man :joint:   

kudos to sticking up for the ambitionless Mom...

SmokingMom....come on over and we can sit on the couch all day and stuff chocolates in our mouth while we discuss the benefits of PAYING insurance...while we smoke the fine bud pictured in the pic of the month...i grew it by doing NOTHING...cause i lack ambiton  

10 years claim free on my insurance equals a 40% discount ...finally an insurance company that BENEFITS GOOD DRIVERS


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey can I get in on this Apathetic Mom Tea Party too??  We can discuss our lack of ambition and goals, and all of our upper middle class 'problems'. Smoking Mom, lets do it at your place because I can't get inspired to clean up my family room.

I'll bring the bonbons...


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2007)

we can do it at my house....my place is clean...im a total neat FREAK  

can you two make it to the Island in British Columbia by 4:20?  (any 4:20 time zone will do)


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> I SAID I WAS GONNA PAY IT!!
> so keep answering this thread and keep saying stuff and im gonna have to stick boot up someone's ........
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Dude, don't dish it out if you can't take it!   *


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2007)

Party at Ldys!


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey if your not going to get insurance then don`t get a car Slim


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 4, 2007)

the last thing this guy needs is insults, he needs help.  you'll get it some day man, just don't turn Hitler on us now. just keep it cool and stay out of trouble and consult a public defender and tell him/her about your situation  and I bet you will be surprised on how easy it is going to be on getting out of this mess, thier free services to you. Trust me on this one, I know. By the time you're going, I am already heading back, been there, done that.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

im glad allthe chicks and mommies are meeting up my expense. take ur tribadism sumwhere else. Im going to court at 1:30 pm, its 12:19 PM. I want this thread closed!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 5, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> im glad allthe chicks and mommies are meeting up my expense. take ur tribadism sumwhere else. Im going to court at 1:30 pm, its 12:19 PM. I want this thread closed!


 
Then why would you ever start a thread and admit the stupid things you have done, you must love it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Then why would ever start a thread and admit the stupid things you have done, you must love it.


 
That's what we are all wondering too.  lol.

And what in the world is tribadism???

Okay I just googled it.  Ha ha ha ha ha.  Dude, are you sure you're old enough to even be on this site?  Me thinks not.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

lol yeah i think this thread should be closed. just like THC said i dont think everyone jumpin on him now is gonna help anything out. screw up can make his on desicions and continuing this thread is just gonna stir some bad blood between certain people. Screw up, deep down you know right and wrong and you say your goin to court so i wish you luck bro and hope to see you back here. stay outta trouble bro.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Then why would you ever start a thread and admit the stupid things you have done, you must love it.


why would u ever read it if its so fuckin stupid? 

the judge told me to have it all fixed in 4 weeks, my insurance, working lights, and i plead guilty to speeding. there. no warrants for my arrest, no schooling. now close this fuckin thread already!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2007)

GrewUp, I'd appreciate it if you'd not PM me anymore.  Thanks.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 5, 2007)

i jus got a warrent taken care of. u got 3 choices, 1. get a lawer to clear it up for u.2. ask for a payment plain. and 3 jus do the time. it's really no way around it, unless u dont get caught for 7years.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Close This Thread


----------



## Bubba Bear (Apr 5, 2007)

tribadism....I just looked it up myself......sounds great to me...I would love to get in on it lol........

anyway, back to the topic......everyone here at first was trying to help ya, but ya didnt like the advice givin, so yes we sort of attacked your way of thinkin......man as long as your alive you will have to abide by rules and laws, and yes there are some none of us like, but you have to get envolved and change those rules / laws, this means you have to become politicaly involved and change things at the voting booth.....when I was in my teens to mid 20's I had no respect for laws or those who enforced them. well one day it caught up with me at a time when everything was going greatand I changed the way I live life...well the past caught up with me and costed me 3 years of my life in a cage...well acualy 18 months....I went to aa meetings....na meetings....went to GED classes and graduated while being in prison..all those things plus good behavoir got ime knocked off my sentance....every thing I could do while being locked up to get time removed, I did...now that was back in the early 90's....and it was for things I done in the early 80's.....see it caught up with me one day when I went to get a CDL license....but I am glad it did...I no longer look over my shoulder...I have new respect for law officials...I even am a friend of the sherriff...2 judges and a few other folks involved with the legal system here in my part of Georgia...they know my past but they also know that since I left Fla I changed my way of thinking and doing things...yes I am a well respected person in my community now and nearing 50yrs old.......I was a stupid know it all punk at one time......I now get envolved in politics and try to change things I dont like are agree with.......man let me tell ya something.......you can realy screw up your life......and the sad thing is you may not see it till its too late........My wife was a huge part in turning my life around......I am realy happier now than I was when I thought I was right about everything and the system was wrong and out to get me.........there comes a time in every boys life when its time to put his childish ways behind him and become a man....and that means to take responsabilty for the things he does.....face them like a man and not run like a childish boy....dont get me wrong I am not callin ya a boy or child......I am just saying that there is a time in everyones life when they have to grow up...and honestly the earlier you do this the better your life will turn out and the more money you could wind up saving......if I had grown up earlier I would have tons of money in the bank and probably own 2 houses......but I am lucky that I do own my own home and its paid off and back in 2005 I went down and paid cash (wrote a check) for a brand spankin new Dodge Durrango with a Hemi.......own my opwn boat and a MiniVan all paid off......I only turned my life around 17 years ago.....I owe it all to God and my wife.....I often sit back and wonder what life would be like if I had done this in my early 20's...........

so man just beacuse some of us got sarcastic...... doesnt mean we werent trying to help ya......and honestly...I would rather do the time than get probation and have to pay the fine over 6 months to a year......let us know what happened in court......

Hope things went well for ya...


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

GrewUp to ScrewUp, grow up and face the music dude. If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.

I agree %100 with SmokinMom on this. Driving is a priviledge, not a right, and that's a fact. When you're driving you aren't the only person on the road, remember that.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

> I agree %100 with SmokinMom on this. Driving is a priviledge, not a right, and that's a fact. When you're driving you aren't the only person on the road, remember that.


 you shut up canadian. lord canadians.. 


> tribadism....I just looked it up myself......sounds great to me...I would love to get in on it lol........


if those are the only parts God gave u go ahead and trib out lol. But I've decided to try and do it the legal way. There was no technical way out of it. I diddnt have insurance but the car owner claimed the car was insured so i might be able to avoid charges/costs. There was a whole bunch of people. When I was sittin there waitin with 'em they read out the names of those not there. the judge diddnt hesitate, they all now had warrants for their arrest. I got kicked out of the court room for **** chatting lol. I think i will concede on this one. I just came into 2,200$ anyway. I consider myself a reformer and I plant to be somewhat this way til my dieing days, probally 114. But my mother told me it wouldnt be so bad and it wasn't. 

Blunt it turns out there is no statute of lim. on a warrant. It turns out when he gave me the ticket it was too late. If i had run from him that night and he caught me a year later he couldnt do nothin, if the court caught me for not showing up a year later id be in trouble still.


> GrewUp, I'd appreciate it if you'd not PM me anymore. Thanks.


I'd appreciate it if you not ever send me any nasty PMs again. Yoir probally like 47 or something.. Arnt you married too?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Why Cant All You Guys Grow Up And Just Drop This Subject. Whats The Point On Arguin On The Internet.  Come On Man.


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> you shut up canadian. lord canadians..


 
Excuse me? That's discrimination and I'll have none of it. People like you give honest MJ growers a bad name, you low life criminal. Let me give you some advice:

1. Get a job.
2. Pay for insurance you ignorant fool.
3. Abide by the law and it won't come after you.
4. Do unto others. You asked for people's opinions and you got it. 
5. Do yourself a favor, get an education. 

And just for your information, Canada is in the top 5 of Best Countries in the World to live in, well ahead of the USA (no offense), but that's a fact.

I could easily say "shut up you american.. stupid arrogant americans.." and you know what, for some, like you, it's true. But the majority of Americans I know are good, honest people, so I won't say that, because to say that I would be stereotyping an entire nationality, which is very extreme and also very stupid.

So instead I will say this, it's Americans like _you _that make the rest of the world hate you, and that is a sad fact.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Yea Grewup Man You Need To Drop It Bro And Get A Life. I Been Tryin To Stay Outta This And Get This Thread Closed But You Dont Ever Bring Race,nationality Or Any Of That Crap Up. Your Just Stirring Up Alot Of Trouble For No Reason Bro. You Need To Get Kicked Outta These Forums. Take That ** Somewhere Else Cause No One Wants To Hear You Lil Mouth No More So Shut It Up. I Respect You Insane : ) Canada Is Cool Bro. I Used To Live In Michigan And Went There When I Was A Lil Jit. Nice Country.  I Hate Canadian Sausage Tho ; ) Jus Messin With U


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

hyro passion chill out. Canada.. jeez, your a canadian arnt you? Hydro dont have a cow man.. jeez you actually took it to heart. 

I said lord canadians and then you went on about how you could had said arrogant americans. it sounds like your the one harboring nationalism. Are you provoked that easily brother? For all you know I could be an angry inuit or something..


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

Based on what you said "shut up canadian" I can only assume a fellow Canadian would not say that to me. I harbor no ill will toward Americans, I have a summer home in the States and I love it down there. The people are nice, friendly, and honest. Can you read? I'm just wondering because you're only taking portions of my post and then trying (and failing, like everything else you've probably tried to do life) to turn them around on me.

Let me copy and paste parts of my last post you seem to have ignored, and do me a favor, read it this time, or have someone else read it to you if the big words are too tough for you. I just realized you basically ignored my whole post, so I'll just copy and paste it again. Please, this time, have someone else read it to you, so then maybe, just maybe you'll understand.

In response to your "shut up you canadian..lord canadians.." I replied:

Excuse me? That's discrimination and I'll have none of it. People like you give honest MJ growers a bad name, you low life criminal. Let me give you some advice:

1. Get a job.
2. Pay for insurance you ignorant fool.
3. Abide by the law and it won't come after you.
4. Do unto others. You asked for people's opinions and you got it. 
5. Do yourself a favor, get an education. 

And just for your information, Canada is in the top 5 of Best Countries in the World to live in, well ahead of the USA (no offense), but that's a fact.

I could easily say "shut up you american.. stupid arrogant americans.." and you know what, for some, like you, it's true. But the majority of Americans I know are good, honest people, so I won't say that, because to say that I would be stereotyping an entire nationality, which is very extreme and also very stupid.

So instead I will say this, it's Americans like you that make the rest of the world hate you, and that is a sad fact.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

i think its so juvenile you were provoked by a "canadian crack". are you sensitive? i mean its like a girl in kindergarden saying your nasty because you got cooties.. its like hook, line, and sinker. if you jump at that tame and lame remark your gonnna be messed with your whole life. i meant nothing really but if you want to discuss world politics with me im all game.


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

By saying "shutup you canadian" you're implying that calling me "Canadian" is an insult. That is insulting my nationalty, my country, and what I believe in as a Canadian. Obviously this will offend me, if you thought I would be unoffended by this you even less educated than I previously thought. How far did you make it? Grade 8? You know what, that doesn't matter, because you're still an ignorant fool either way. You could have a University education and you would still be an ignorant fool, just because of the posts you have made in this thread. Don't even insult someone because of their nationality, race, or whatever. You know what, don't ever insult anyone period, because by insulting someone you start a battle of whits with that person, and you don't even stand half a chance.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

look heres what it boils down to insane, i said end it and then you came in saying blah blah blah about doing the time. You thought u were a badass or something for repeating what 7 other people said before? what type of of a moron says what everyone else has said to death? you provoked me by i guess trying to wag your finger at me. i already got the point, you all read got the point then you kept saying the same **** over and over. in real life thats called rubbing **** in. i would had been inclined to pop you in the face. talk about teasing a putbull with a steak. mind your damb buisness and get over the canadian remark.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

And Screup Nah Im Not A Canadian. But If I Was And If You Said That In My Presence And Not On The Internet Youd Be Layin In The Dirt Somewhere Sleepin Bro. So While You Act Tuff Online Its Pointless. Get A Grip Kid. People Can Only Take So Long Of Your Lil Mouth You Got And I Hope You Dont Act Like This In Person. Lol C Ya Tuff Guy


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

why are u telling me this hydro? i aint it when you say something to a guys friend and his buddy feels a need to defend him like that. its over kill really. were u getting buddy points for saying that? since your so tough why dont u smoke in front of the cops jeez. 

the canadian cracks have been said to the death. we hear it everyday on tv, the cartoons, night cap. Cant you laugh at yourself? I watch a good episiode of Family guy and they make racial remarks all the time and i laugh at myself. Its all in fun.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Yo I Dont Get Buddy Points For Nuttin Bro. Its Like This Man, You Say Its Over Kill So Why Dont You Just Take Your Lil Skinny Fingers Off The Keyboard And Go Watch Tv Or Something. And If Im So Tough Smoke In Front Of The Cops? Is That Wat You Do With Your Boys ? Thats Why Your In The System Right Now Bro. That Doesnt Make You Tough It Makes You Stupid. Which For Some Reason Alot Of Us Think Thats What You Are. Just Drop This Damn Thing And Say Sorry For The Racial Remarks.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

im in the system for alot of reasons. dont try to single me out out here. 

Its not wise but its not stupid. Im just saying since ur in the mood to make violent overtures that i guess the cops are only mortal. i guess if yor in such a fighting mood you could over power them? its been done before.. i guess there are no arrests when they are over powered right? im just floating this option since you are talkiing like your about to jump up in someones face..


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Yo Screw Up I Dont Got Nothin Agianst You Man. I Actually Like You Bro. I Tried Stoppin This Stupid Thread But All Of You Guys Keep Goin At It Like Theres No Tomarrow. Your A Funny Guy Man And I Think Somethings You Said Are Funny As Hell But Others Take It The Wrrong Way And Get Offended. Thats Why I Jumped Down Your Throat. But Jus Like I Said Man I Like You And You Make Me Laugh Readin Stuff You Type But Everyone Doesnt Feel Like Me. Thats All I Gotta Say. I Just Think You Should Say Sorry To Insane Because He Did Take That Comment Personal You Feel Me? Hope You Do The Right Thing Pimpin


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Guys And Another Thing. Why Dont You All Just Leave Screw Up Alone Because He Did Say He Is Taking Care Of His Business Like A Man. We All Should Act Accoringly And Just Drop It. From Both Sides Because Jumpin On Him Aint Fixing Nothing.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 5, 2007)

i tried to end the thread, i really did. People kept coming. I consider this the social forum around here. I come to this forum more and more. everytime, i see my old warrant thread lit up. I cant help but look. I said end it, i said i was goin, i said i plead guilty but people keep saying im hard headed, i dont know how to work, i cant do the time. But I no longer resisted yet why are they still saying **** to me? thats a slap in my face. these people must feel superior or so0mething for doing that. 
and yea i said canada, so what? you say thats racism? Thats an insult to men like Martin Luther King, Nelson Mandela, people who have dealt with real racism. Canada, give me a break.


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

No, I said discrimination. That's different from racism in case you didn't know. Educate yourself before you go making your stupid little comments.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 5, 2007)

this is a damn interesting thread, learning alot from this you know?


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm glad at least someone is taking something from this thread THC


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 6, 2007)

lol yeah right guys haha


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 6, 2007)

THC if its hot its hot 

insane dude just let it go. your starting to sound like the nararator from a mulson beer comercial...


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

So now you make another crack about Canadian Culture, insulting me again, and you say I should let it go?

Take a look at your reputation on this forums, earlier today it was quite good, and since you've been making your little jokes about other people's nationalities/cultures, it's been going down steadily. Maybe it's you who should let it go..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

Grew up, here is a really simple way to end a thread...Go back to your very first post and delete it. You can say "edit: I've taken care of it" and anyone new who comes in to check the thread out will have nothing to post about. The thread will then die. Don't make comments that might possibly offend other people and you can avoid these futile arguments entirely. What do you stand to possibly gain anyway?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 6, 2007)

> So now you make another crack about Canadian Culture, insulting me again, and you say I should let it go?


Oh come on that was sooo classic lmao. I mean even you play into the hype man. "insulated igloo" you say? 

i basically paraphrased that from a march 2000 issue of the Official Dreamcast Magazine (ODCM).  lmmfao~
But if you could hear how this guy talks in the PM and calls our country the new imperialist you'd understand. He actually thinks we are on par with his british empire. He actually thinks we have destroyed a smuch culture and civilization as British invaders and British peoples. 


> Grew up, here is a really simple way to end a thread...Go back to your very first post and delete it. You can say "edit: I've taken care of it" and anyone new who comes in to check the thread out will have nothing to post about.


as much as i would like to kitten at this point this thread belongs to the ages. Let them let it die down.


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

Well it's no secret that the British Colonial empire was the Empire of it's day and that the US will be the next. Who can honestly denie that?

Insulated igloo? LOL I hope you don't believe that, actually I live in a brand new house of show-home quality, but that's neither here nor there.

And why do you say "his british empire"? I identify no more with that Britsh Empire of old than you do with the Britsh Empire of old. Don't forget that the US was once under the sway of the crown as well..and we basically come from the same place, although we are far different people.


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyway ScrewUp, I've had enough of arguing with a delinquent. I don't know if you'll know what that means so I've gone to the trouble of looking up a definition for you - Delinquent: failing in or neglectful of a duty or obligation; guilty of a misdeed or offense. 

We all make mistakes in life, your first was driving on the highway, speeding, with no lights on past ten, which is just plain stupid. However you claim to be doing to best to right that mistake, or maybe just take the easy way out, which is what I would expect of a delinquent.

Your second mistake was insulting someone's culture. Honestly, that will get you killed in certain parts of the world. That's not a threat by any means, just a statement of fact. Insulting someone's culture shows that you simply don't have the intelligence to make a meaningful and thought out counter argument. And because you continue to insult my culture, you're simply proving my point for me. 

Thanks, this was fun, but now I'm done.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 6, 2007)

your location says you live in an igloo. getting killed? oh pls you bacon-***** no one fears you. go ahead and go to bed, its aboot time you rap it up anyways, aye? The difference between my America and your Canada is this country faught to leave the Empire why yours stayed to benefit from its assaults on nations, races, and everything inbetween. Your country remained under the tutelage of that Empire while others fought for their lives to free themselves from that damn union jack and those damn redcoats. **** colonialism, **** slavery, **** racism, **** the British Empire, and **** your whole country. 
we dont come from the same place, we dont even come from the same homelands. You said that my country attacked itself on 9/11 you insult every person in this country and every man, woman, hell teens in uniform. I want allow it. America does good in the World. The troops believe they are were they are to give people a better life, i believe that too. Canada is full of draft dodgers, punks, and self loathing bitchs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 6, 2007)

*Well gonna give you a 1 day break from the site GrewUp To ScrewUp. By the looks of things ya need one. Sorry man but you left me no other choice. THREAD CLOSED!!!*


----------

